# Manual Transmissin Drain plug stripped



## michael90630 (Oct 8, 2005)

I am in the process of replacing the petroleum based manual transmission gearoil with AMSOIL synthetic 75W-90 gearoil in my '97 Nissan Maxima GXE (5-spd).

However, I ran it some problems . I cannot loosen the drain plug which is in a very tight spot. First I tried a flared wrench which did not work. Than I loosened on of the bolts of the "shift support rod braket" to get a little bit clearance and was able to squeeze in a closed wrench (for the 12mm bolt) and it stripped the bolt further. It is almost round now!I had soaked the bolt with WD-40 overnight before attempting all of this.

I have purchased a low-profile bolt out set from Sears Craftsman and have a few vice-grips. Should I attempt to use these or is it better to drill out the bolt?

There is not enough space to postion the drill. I will have to remove the "center member". Also don't know if metal bits will be left in the tranny if I drill, which is not good.

I know if I take it to a shop they will charge me an "arm and a leg"!

Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Ouch...I would probably try the bolt out set before I drilled.

Though, if you can find a trustable mechanic in your area I would try that.


----------



## michael90630 (Oct 8, 2005)

OK finally I was able to get that pesky bolt removed and replaced the gear oil with AMSOIL synthetic. The tool that did it was a bolt-out set I purchased from SEARS Craftsman. The bolt was pretty much rounded but this tool was able get some traction/grip and loosen it. The bigger problem was getting access and positioning it - had to loosen another bolt to get this bracket, over the drain-bolt, out of the way.


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

When doing a trans flush...how many quarts do you need to put back in it???About how much is trans fluid?? and what brand is preferred


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

buy 4 quarts of fluid. your tranny uses slightly over 3.. read your owners manual for specific type, capacities, and location of the drain and fill plug. otherwise, search around the forum. it's been mentioned a zillion times what type to use.


FYI, I've found it best to simply remove the shift rod bracket in order to put a box end wrench or socket on it. I've seen too many of them strip- or nearly strip from doing what michael described above.

I hope you replaced the drain bolt with another new bolt and crush washer. otherwise you'll just have the same problem again in a year when you flush it again.

and be glad it wasn't the threads in the tranny itself that stripped. fortunately mine did it when I was pulling the tranny for a rebuild anyway, so I just took it apart and helicoiled the drain hole. still a pain tho.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Matt93SE said:


> and be glad it wasn't the threads in the tranny itself that stripped. fortunately mine did it when I was pulling the tranny for a rebuild anyway, so I just took it apart and helicoiled the drain hole. still a pain tho.


Holy hell that would be a PITA!!! Especially for someone that didn't have the means to pull the tranny so they could helicoil it themselves.


----------



## michael90630 (Oct 8, 2005)

I had bought 5 quarts of AMSOIL Synthetic MTG 75W-90 API GL-4 gear oil just to be on the safe side. I poured in a little more than 4.5 quarts. The NISSAN Maxima (1997) shop manual says there are two types of manual transmission models and they require 4.5-4.8 Liter for one model and I believe 4.3-4.5 Liter of gear oil for the other model.

The best way to measure the amount is, I intentionally overfilled it a little bit because the car was on jack-stands(front end) i.e. the tranny was tilted backwards. When I removed the jack-stands, keeping the fill plug still open, I let the fluid flow out from the upper fill plug when the vehicle was back on a flat surface. The extra amount of gear oil will come out. I understand the fill hole location is desgined accordingly. After the fluid levels off, I inserted my index finger and sensed the level of the fluid upto the level lower edge of the fill hole. Make sure the car is on level surface.

The AMSOIL gear oil MTG 75W-90 is approx. list $9.35 per quart. THis is where I purchased it from:

Lubes4U.com - Home page of David Gumpertz, your Independent AMSOIL Dealer, Long Beach, CA


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

Jeff what exactly is a pita!!!???
all this internet slang i cant keep up!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

pita...pain in the ass

haha


----------

